
Ask HN: Tech people, What advises do you have for recruiters? - alexgotoi
I have friends who receive 1 linkedin message per day with job openings. I am somewhere in the middle: I have several friends who are recruiters, including my sister. I am a Software Implementation Consultant and i started receiving  more similar messages likes the below mentioned more often. 2-3&#x2F;week, not the same frequency. And now I wonder that recruiters advise us to do when reading a message like this.
======
jppope
Please be concise and direct.

Real Salary first, no one is leaving a gig to lose 20K and work 20 more hours
a week.

Job Requirements that make sense. There's less than 2,000 CS PhDs graduating
in a given year. React, Angular, and Vue only reached most Devs in the last 4
years. Depth and Breadth are two different things. If you aren't Google,
Tesla, or Microsoft don't pretend to be.

Juniors, mids, seniors, management, and architects are all in different
places. Don't reach out to a senior with a junior role.

Try playing the long game for once: Get out to the meetups and learn the
technology. Make friends by bringing value. Learn the culture.

~~~
wishinghand
I know a tech recruiter in San Diego who started going to the JavaScript
meetup I help run who wanted to learn the lingo, a decent grasp of the
concepts, and build relationships with us. He was the first guy I called
whenever I’m on the hunt for a job (he’s now internally recruiting for one
company).

------
sethammons
I would like for recruiters to actually read and understand my LinkedIn
profile. For the majority of the last decade, I've focused on scaling
distributed systems as a backend developer. Nearing a decade ago, I did some
PHP work.

I get tonnes of requests for senior or junior frontend positions from near-
demanding emails, asking me to start jumping through hoops immediately for the
privilege to be recruited by them. Or I get lots of PHP positions.

And they ignore where I live (worked out of the OC in SoCal for a long time,
now fully remote in Montana). Some will even read my profile and ignore that.
"Hey, I really like how you blah, blah, blah. Let's meet for coffee." Not
everyone is in silicone valley.

The recruiters who actually look at my profile and offer relevant positions at
least get a response from me usually, even if it is to say I still love where
I work.

~~~
paulcole
You’re not likely to get what you want. Here’s why:

1\. Most people (no matter the field) aren’t great at their jobs. They do
enough to get by but aren’t exceptional.

2\. If most of the jobs available or frontend or PHP, why not get them in
front of as many people as possible? If the recruiters don’t have the kinds of
jobs you want, there’s no downside to them.

3\. Reading your LinkedIn takes more time than sending a form message. Why not
make you waste your time reading their message instead of wasting their time?

------
omosubi
put the name of the company in the initial message you send. I suppose there
are people that are curious and will respond, but to me it just looks like
you're embarrassed to be recruiting for them.

~~~
sethammons
They are worried you will just side step them and go to the company yourself.

